# Asthma: Young people in the UK 'more likely to die'



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2019)

Young people in the UK are more likely to die from asthma than those in other wealthy countries, a report has found.

Death rates for asthma in 10 to 24-year-olds was highest in the UK among all 14 European nations included in an analysis of 19 high-income countries.

The UK also had the highest obesity rates for 15 to 19-year-olds among the European nations.

The government said it had "world-leading plans" to safeguard child health.

Overall, the report found the UK to be lagging behind other nations across a number of health indicators.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-47292157


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2019)

This government is full of world-leading plans, it just doesn’t execute them. The rise in asthma in the cities is due to air pollution. It’s hardly world leading when twice you have to pay huge fines to the European Court of Justice for not remotely reaching agreed standards on air quality. 

OK, we may well escape the standards of the European Union, and escape such fines, but I doubt very much that the government will be looking at this as a priority.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 21, 2019)

I feel qualified to comment on this one. I’d say that by far and away the biggest cause of death from asthma is ignorance within the both the public and medical communities. Even on respiratory wards I encounter so many nurses and doctors who simply don’t ‘get’ that to an asthmatic wandering off to get treatment with zero sense of urgency simply isn’t good enough. Plenty of GPs and nurses don’t get that you can have asthma without a wheeze, inhaler technique isn’t checked thoroughly enough, and people are definitely leaving appointments without the knowledge how to control their condition.

From what I’ve learnt here, I’d say the NHS views on asthma correspond only too well to their views on diabetes. In other words, unless you’re outstandingly lucky with who to get, they’re decades behind research.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2019)

Couldn’t agree more, Madeline. There is a general attitude that Asthma is just wheezing. And when I see TV shows showing folk using inhalers, it makes me want to tear my remaining hair out. 

Because I have a bit of a cold, I was a bit wheezy before bed last night. Sat on the bed, two shots of salbutamol. Waited 15 minutes, then used Seretide. Most folk aren’t even told which order to use their inhalers, or what they are supposed to do. Just use the brown one twice a day, and the blue one if you wheeze is about the sum of the advice given. Your comparison to diabetes is spot on.

Of course, I’m no nowhere near as bad as you, it’s just a minor irritation, but some think everyone is like that.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2019)

Must admit, I didn't really know what asthma was all about until my recent diagnosis, and it's quite different to what I expected. I'm still trying to get to grips with it, I feel as though I go back to the GP and they give me an increase in meds, which seems to work for a while, but then becomes less effective, so I'm left wondering what a person with asthma actually feels like when it is well-controlled. 
Part of my problem is that I don't really know what my triggers are. Yesterday I was out for a run and felt fine until about 1.5 miles in and it started to become difficult to breathe deeply enough without feeling the urge to cough and splutter  Three months ago I could run 6 miles without difficulty, and currently it's the breathing that's limiting me


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2019)

Is it the same wherever you run, Alan? - just wondering if it's a specific irritant at that distance.  The 'dust' that comes off hot pine trees virtually chokes me - and a lot of seasides in hot places have conifers on the land edges.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2019)

Harrogate is not exactly seaside. Or hot. Increasing traffic maybe? And do you always use the steroid inhaler before you run?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 21, 2019)

And your preventer, if it’s exercise induced, you need a couple of puffs before you set off.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2019)

Madeline said:


> And your preventer, if it’s exercise induced, you need a couple of puffs before you set off.


Yes, I have a couple of puffs about 15-30 mins before setting off, and then usually need a couple more when I get back  I don't think it's got anything to do with the particular place I am running, and because I run early there's virtually no traffic around where I run. A puzzle - hopefully I will improve


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah but what's growing where you run?  What's living there?  Rape pollen is a favourite - lays eldest daughter out instantly even though it was originally caused by living very close to a set of traffic lights where lorries were a constant presence.  I do realise Mike that Harrogate isn't endowed with beaches or heatwaves in February - but sometimes it's something pretty random that's the culprit - a high proportion of pigeon guano or a fertiliser applied to farmland - or whatever.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 21, 2019)

This time of year it’s tree pollen, which is early and has already started. Worth having a look at what trees are in the general area. Mould also if you run through an area with leaf debris. Although it might not be allergic asthma, exercise induced is pretty common, and doesn’t require the presence of allergens, or an allergy itself, just our weird bodies doing drama llamas over perfectly normal activities.

Bit like eating carbs then


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I have a couple of puffs about 15-30 mins before setting off, and then usually need a couple more when I get back  I don't think it's got anything to do with the particular place I am running, and because I run early there's virtually no traffic around where I run. A puzzle - hopefully I will improve


A couple of puffs of what, before you set off, and a couple of puffs of what when you get back?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2019)

Madeline said:


> This time of year it’s tree pollen, which is early and has already started. Worth having a look at what trees are in the general area. Mould also if you run through an area with leaf debris. Although it might not be allergic asthma, exercise induced is pretty common, and doesn’t require the presence of allergens, or an allergy itself, just our weird bodies doing drama llamas over perfectly normal activities.
> 
> Bit like eating carbs then


Might be tree pollen - I did suffer from hay fever about 3-4 years ago for the first time in my life 



mikeyB said:


> A couple of puffs of what, before you set off, and a couple of puffs of what when you get back?



Salbutomol  My other (twice a day) inhaler is 'Symbicort' (budesonide/formoterol funarate dihydrate - glad I didn't take up chemistry as a kid! )


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 22, 2019)

Wrong. You need you take the Symbicort before you set off. That will help prevent symptoms coming on. Salbutamol relieves symptoms, but doesn’t prevent them. I know Symbicort is a combination therapy, but you need that touch of a bronchodilator to make sure  the steroid element gets to where it is effective.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Wrong. You need you take the Symbicort before you set off. That will help prevent symptoms coming on. Salbutamol relieves symptoms, but doesn’t prevent them. I know Symbicort is a combination therapy, but you need that touch of a bronchodilator to make sure  the steroid element gets to where it is effective.


Thanks Mike, I will give it a go


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 23, 2019)

If it works, I’ll send you my bank details by PM.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> If it works, I’ll send you my bank details by PM.


And your PIN number please, that would be great


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 23, 2019)

You jest. You don’t need my pin number to pay my private fees. Just a mortgage


----------



## trophywench (Feb 24, 2019)

Oooh - will you need to get a medical exemption for that inhaler before you run a race with other people in it now - or is that only for cyclists?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Oooh - will you need to get a medical exemption for that inhaler before you run a race with other people in it now - or is that only for cyclists?


I doubt if I will be challenged to produce any samples for verification - highly unlikely I will ever win anything!  It's an interesting point though - I know Paula Radcliffe suffers from exercise-induced asthma, the same as Chris Froome, so I would imagine the same rules would apply


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2019)

Beautiful morning today - civil twilight kicking in around 6:20 now, which means it's light enough to go for a run at around 6:30  So I did!  Pleased to report, @mikeyB, that I took your advice and had a couple of puffs of the Symbicort prior to the run and managed 2.88 miles without stopping - a bit on the slow side, and I was just beginning to struggle, although the air was very cold and a bit misty which I know normally affects me. Had a huge coughing fit when I stopped, but that seems to be par for the course 

Thanks Mike, much appreciated  I believe this is still legal tender in Lancashire, so hopefully you can get some nice barm cakes with it


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 25, 2019)

I’m pleased that the advice helped. Of course, you should have had that advice from your asthma team, if such a thing exists. It should improve as you go on, if you take the Symbicort regularly.

And thanks for the fiver. I’ll stick it in the Domestic Staff’s Christmas Party fund.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I’m pleased that the advice helped. Of course, you should have had that advice from your asthma team, if such a thing exists. It should improve as you go on, if you take the Symbicort regularly.
> 
> And thanks for the fiver. I’ll stick it in the Domestic Staff’s Christmas Party fund.


The advice has been a bit piecemeal - I think I have seen 5 different people about it, possibly more


----------

